# DoS



## Heiko (1 September 2005)

Wir stehe seit gestern abend unter genau dem selben DoS wie Antispam.
Leider hat unser toller Provider genau 5 Minuten, nachdem ich gestern abend den DoS unter Kontrolle hatte, den Stöpsel gezogen und hat sich weder mit bitten, noch mit bösen Flüchen dazu bewegen lassen, den Server wieder ans Netz zu nehmen.
Erst heute gegen mittag hat man sich erweichen lassen.
Nunmehr habe ich weitere Filter eingebaut und wir wollen mal sehen, wie es denn so weitergeht...


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2005)

Wir stehen mal wieder unter DoS.
Wir werden erst recht nicht aufgeben.


----------



## sascha (21 September 2005)

Irgend jemandem scheinen wir auf die Füße getreten zu sein sein. Der DoS zeigt: Wir müssen ihm *noch fester* auf die Füße treten.  8)


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen ihm *noch fester* auf die Füße treten.  8)


Bitte so fest, daß er keine Schmerzen mehr hat.


----------



## dvill (22 September 2005)

Wer immer dahinterstecken mag, erreicht tatsächlich das Gegenteil des Gewünschten.

Unsere Freude, dass einer unserer Freunde sich so sehr ärgert, dass er das eigene Geschäft vernachlässigt und aussichtslose "Strafaktionen" startet, ist viel größer als die minimalen Einschränkungen in der Nutzung des Forums.

Die Aktion macht das Forum weiter bekannt und lockt viele neue Besucher auf unsere Themen.

Außerdem können die Systembetreiber zeigen, dass sie wissen, wie man mit solchen Belästigungen bestens fertig wird. Bei mir läuft es fast normal. Ich kann schreiben und lesen, alles in bester Ordnung.

Unterm Strich ist das Wasser auf unsere Mühle. Weiter so.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2005)

Funktioniert uneingeschränkt. War das was?


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (22 September 2005)

Hallo,



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem können die Systembetreiber zeigen, dass sie wissen, wie man mit solchen Belästigungen bestens fertig wird. Bei mir läuft es fast normal. Ich kann schreiben und lesen, alles in bester Ordnung.



Also hier bei mir (via T-Online-Backbone) gestalltet sich der Zugriff doch recht zähfluessig: Mal klappts und mal nicht...

Denoch ziehe ich meinen Hut vor den Foren-Admins, dass da überhaupt noch was läuft!

Mfg,
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Frage:

Macht so ein DoS das Forum schneller?

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass jetzt alles viel schneller läuft.

(Wo sind die Ironie-Tags?)


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> 
> Macht so ein DoS das Forum schneller?


In der Folge sicher. 

Die während des DoS gemachten Optimierungen wirken sich jetzt eben auch positiv aus.


----------



## stieglitz (23 September 2005)

Geht jetzt wirklich super schnell.
Danke Herr C.(?)


----------



## tuxedo (23 September 2005)

Bei mir flutscht es auch mehr als zügig.

Ob es geplant war, dass solche Botnetze und Tools a la k.exe mal zur Optimierung von fremden Websites beitragen?  8) 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2005)

Man ist dann halt gezwungen, bislang ungenutztes Optimierungspotential auszuschöpfen...


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Oktober 2005)

Prasselt's gerade wieder?
Das Forum wirkt bei mir irgendwie recht zäh, während das restliche Internet mit gewohnter Agilität seinen Job tut.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Prasselt's gerade wieder?


Nope, nichts  an der Front, hab´s auch bemerkt, könnte ein Provider-oder Netzproblem  sein...

tf


----------

